

Ask HN: What other major could pair well with CS? - gschiller

I&#x27;m considering Econ + CS
======
seanccox
CS will give you a skill set that is valuable upon graduation (and beyond),
and having academic exposure to subjects that interest you will be a rewarding
and enriching complement.

Instead of double-majoring, why not take courses that challenge you in a
variety of areas?

------
reeses
Econ is great, but you may want to take a minor in the humanities. I'd
recommend music, but art, literature, etc. are all good.

Think of your ideal "interesting person" and supplement your CS with something
else you'll enjoy. If nothing else, you'll be a better writer and
conversationalist.

------
ethanbond
I'm doing product design and CS. I get to be creative and come up with cool
stuff and have the technical chops to implement them. Even if I never have to
write a line of code, just knowing how to implement a feature I'm designing
helps a lot - it keeps things reasonable and enhances communication between
the conventionally-at-odds dev and design sides of a product.

------
foobarbazqux
Math (CS theory), Electrical Engineering (CS practice), Philosophy (logic),
Physics (quantum), Biochemistry (bioinformatics), Psychology (AI).

If you're really interested in economics as applied to CS, you might be better
off with math or quantitative finance depending on your interests.

------
solost
I would recommend philosophy. The college of "logic" is in the philosophy
department and every great CS professor I ever had studied philosophy. Beyond
that it is a great way to sharpen your critical thinking and problem solving
skills.

------
keiferski
Try something entirely different. Studio arts, music, English writing,
philosophy.

~~~
xSwag
Philosophy? Entirely different!?

Philosophy blends in well with CS [1][2][3]

[1]:
[http://www.ox.ac.uk/admissions/undergraduate_courses/courses...](http://www.ox.ac.uk/admissions/undergraduate_courses/courses/computer_science_and_philosophy/computer_science_and.html)

[2]:
[http://www.inf.ed.ac.uk/undergraduate/csph.html](http://www.inf.ed.ac.uk/undergraduate/csph.html)

[3]: [http://www.cs.york.ac.uk/undergraduate/ug-courses/bsc-cs-
phi...](http://www.cs.york.ac.uk/undergraduate/ug-courses/bsc-cs-phil/)

~~~
keiferski
I have a degree in philosophy. Analytic philosophy is similar to CS, sure, but
continental thought is entirely different.

------
kldavenport
CogSci depending on the school.

------
thesmileyone
Mathematics.

------
vittore
Just any.

